# מתנה לגבר עבור אירוסין ??



## ead1 (8/2/13)

מתנה לגבר עבור אירוסין ?? 
אני הגבר, אבל החברה שאלה אותי מה מקובל שהורי הכלה יקנו (והם רוצים לקנות) לגבר?
שעון יוקרתי למדי כבר יש לי, אז מניח שאת זה לא.

אז מה כן?
טבעת נישואין האישה תקנה בלי קשר, מה עוד אפשר להציע להם שארצה? אני רוצה משהו פרקטי ויפה ומתאים, ולא איזה מכשיר חשמלי או משהו שכזה, אלא יותר משהו שיהיה סוג של תכשיט ויהיה עליי.

הצעות??


----------



## yaelikv (8/2/13)

לא ידעתי שבכלל מקובל לקנות משהו... זה עניין 
של רצון, לא?

בכל אופן, אם אתה אוהב תכשיטים- שרשרת, צמיד, טבעת שהיא לא של נישואים?


----------



## ead1 (8/2/13)

אצלנו נהוג 
נהוג שהורי החתן קונים משהו לכלה
והורי הכלה משהו לחתן

סוג של מסורת שכזאת (ואני חשבתי לתומי שאצל רוב האשכנזיים זה כך   )


----------



## yaelikv (8/2/13)

פעם ראשונה שאני שומעת  
ההצעות שמתחתיי טובות אף הן.


----------



## daimond1 (8/2/13)

כמה הצעות 
כפי שכתבו מעליי: שרשרת, צמיד, טבעת. 
אם אתה אוהב אפשר לקנות חפתים יוקרתיים לג'קט, עניבות יוקרתיות.
אתה הולך עם עגיל? אם כן, אפשר עגיל יפה.


----------



## ead1 (8/2/13)

תודה 
אבל חפטים לא ממש, גם לא עניבה, עובד הייטק סה"כ 

ועגיל גם אין לי

לגבי השאר, כן באמת רעיונות נחמדים, תודה


----------



## yonatan1981 (8/2/13)

נהוג- שעון


----------



## ead1 (8/2/13)

יש כבר  
קשה להאמין שיתחרו עם מה שיש, וחבל שיקנו שעון שישכב בבית


----------



## ההיא של ההוא (9/2/13)

אצלנו אבא שלי קונה לו את החליפה


----------



## netae123 (9/2/13)

הורי קנו לבעלי את החליפה לחתונה (מפולגת) 
שעון כבר היה לו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




זה יצא מצויין ובעיני זוהי מתנה נהדרת!


----------



## yulka303 (9/2/13)

הם עוזרים לכם בכללי עם ההוצאות לחתונה?


----------



## ההיא של ההוא (9/2/13)

כן. אבל ההורים שלי קצת יותר משלו 
אחותו של בן זוגי כבר התחתנה אז עכשיו אבא שלו רוצה לתת לנו בדיוק את אותו סכום שהוא נתן לה. (שזה סכום יפה מאוד) וההורים שלי ישלימו את השאר.(שזה יוצא יותר)


----------



## yulka303 (9/2/13)

אז למה להגדיר את החליפה כמתנה? ז"א גם ככה 
זה חלק מההוצאות, לא?
אני מקווה שאני מובנת 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 הרי קונים משהו שקשור לחתונה, זה לא בדיוק מנהג של החלפת מתנות, זה פשוט השתתפות בחלק מההוצאות, לא?


----------



## ההיא של ההוא (9/2/13)

זה משהו אישי יותר 
זה גם אחלה בונדינג לקחת את החתן לקנות איתו חליפה.
זה גם לא בדיוק הוצאות חתונה
תקחי מצב לדוגמה ששני זוגות ההורים משלמים חצי חצי על החתונה (לא מה שקורה אצלנו) אז בכל מקרה השמלה והאיפור ושיער שלי לא נכללים בזה. זאת הוצאה נפרדת שקשורה רק בי. לא מצפים שההורים שלו ישלמו על זה...


----------

